# Sludge / Doom



## roadohio (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey this was my band that had just gotten together and got 1 song down for a demo before i went to jail - this is the only song we got done.


what do you fellows think. Once i get off house arrest well probably make ore music.

man, i'm drunk.


----------



## nellie g (Apr 14, 2012)

sick tune. i love the rhythm. mabee a few changes in tempo to keep it fun in the pit would make it even better.


----------



## Earth (Apr 14, 2012)

'bout time people start slowing thing's down, for less is more.
Leave it just the way it is, it rocks hard and well....


----------



## Earth (Apr 14, 2012)

(I'm not too smart when it come's to this computer stuff, but what's the url to this video as I'd like to show it to my brotha's back where I'm from)


----------



## Earth (Apr 14, 2012)

Wait - just figured it out, gonna post it elsewhere for other's to see.
I never do that anymore, so you're definatly on to something here......


----------



## shitbagdanny (Apr 28, 2012)

decent, long musical interludes wouldnt hurt though.


----------



## shitbagdanny (Apr 28, 2012)

longer*


----------

